# Word and Excel will not open, Please help!



## faster3 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have MS Office 2003 and for that past few months I have not been able to run either Word or Excel. I have not tried the other programs within Office, but everytime I try to open Word, the white microsoft word box opens and says its loading, but never actually opens, and that white box stays fixed on my screen. When I try to open a word file, word will open, but it says the virus scan is running at the bottom of the screen and it freezes. In excel, the program opens, but then instantly will freeze then close. I have removed the whole of the office and files related to it, and I have reloaded office professional twice, but both times it still gives me the same problems as if I had never removed the programs. On top of this when I open up the start bar, an go to where it says new programs were installed, the only two that are not highlighted are word and excel, this also seems as if they were never removed from my computer. I don't know, but it seems that there is something on my computer keeping those programs from running. I currently have all the programs from professional removed. What should I do?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Try turning off the virus scan that runs whenever Word or Excel are opened. What AV are you using?


----------



## faster3 (Mar 25, 2007)

I run spy sweeper as my AV, and I disabled it and tried to run Word, Powerpoint, and Excel, and all three were still not working. They said they were still running a virus scan. Is there somewhere else I need to turn virus scans off at?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

To disable Webroot SpySweeper: 

Click on Options> then Program tab
Uncheck Load at Windows Startup
Click *Shields* on the left.
Click *Web Browser* and uncheck all items.
Click *Startup Programs* and uncheck all items.
Exit Spysweeper.

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## faster3 (Mar 25, 2007)

I did what you said, but it is still not working, and still saying that it is running a virus scan.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

After disabling try a reboot.


----------



## faster3 (Mar 25, 2007)

I tried to reboot and open it again, but it still doing and saying the same thing.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't find anything on your exact issue, but CastleCops have a spysweeper forum

http://www.castlecops.com/f163-Spysweeper.html

I'm thinking you might want to try uninstalling SS, then see if Office works - could be some kind of conflict, but I'm not sure on that.


----------

